# BSNL Intros Fibre To Home (FTTH) Services In Hyderabad



## Maxfx (Mar 6, 2010)

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/BSNL-Intros-Fibre-To-Home-FTTH-Services-In-Hyderabad-261x300.jpg

In a bid to attract corporate and  business customers towrdas its next  generation telecom network, India’s National Telecom backbone and  largest telecom service operator Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL)  launches Fibre-to-the-home (FTTH) triple play services in Hyderabad  Telecom District (HTD) of Andhra Pradesh circle. The FTTH network has  been built on the Gigabyte Passive Optical Technology (GPON) concept.

Read More


----------



## PraKs (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome.. BSNL goes Verizon Fios ways


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2010)

Finally good intra-country pings?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

actually no in india we are already running fibre optic lines if you din't know so it is useless to run a fibre cable to the house where the distances from the exchnage are <5km and xdsl technology can carry upto 24mb/s on adsl 2+ and vdsl can do 50mb/s so it is useless to bring fibre optic to the home unless they plan on giving more than 50mb/s at 999 per month.... also latency in india is quite low.... and fibre wont make it any different... what they need to improve is the inter isp connections.... for better ping


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 10, 2010)

ico said:


> Finally good intra-country pings?



Unfortunately, optic fibre connections aren't going to make a drastic change in pings. Most of our ping problems are because data is routed to another country and back, not because of bandwidth shortage. Nixi (National Internet Exchange of India) was helpful. I'm not sure how many ISPs are part of it today.


----------

